# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  ~~ A True Soulmate ~~

## Bluehacks

_Only once in your life, I truly believe, you find_ 
_someone who can completely turn your_ 
_world around._ 
__
_You tell them things that you've never shared with_ 
_another soul and they absorb everything_ 
_you say and actually want to_ 
_hear more._
__
_You share hopes for the future, dreams that will never_ 
_come true, goals that were never achieved_ 
_and the many disappointments life_ 
_has thrown at you._ 
__
_When something wonderful happens, you can't wait_ 
_to tell them about it, knowing they will_ 
_share in your excitement._ 
__
_They are not embarrassed to cry with you when you are_ 
_hurt or laugh with you when you make_ 
_a fool of yourself._ 
__
_Never do they hurt your feelings or make you feel like_ 
_you are not good enough, but rather they build_ 
_you up and show you the things about_ 
_yourself that make you special_ 
_and even beautiful._ 
__
_There is never any pressure, jealousy or_ 
_competition, but only a quiet_ 
_calmness when they_ 
_are around._ 
__
_You can be yourself and not worry about what they_ 
_will think of you because they love you_ 
_for who you are._
__
_Things that never interested you before become_ 
_fascinating because you know they are_
_important to this person who_ 
_is so special to you._ 


_You find strength in knowing you have a_ 
_true friend and possibly a soul mate_ 
_who will remain loyal to the_ 
_end..._

----------

